# Is this Waltham A-17 legit?



## essenbob (Jul 20, 2018)

I have a small collection of vintage British and German military watches. Just venturing into American. Started with an A-11 and an A-17 and an A-17A. I like the look of the A-17 best . It seems to be legitimate to me but I don't have enough experience to be sure. What concerns me is very low serial number on the case back. not the best photos I'm afraid. Would appreciate any comments


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum. very good show. i have a few military wrist and pocket watches. i worry about the "fakes" that been geneated. vin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

vinn said:


> welcome to the forum. very good show. i have a few military wrist and pocket watches. i worry about the "fakes" that been geneated. vin


 the ww 1 watches are the most interesting, i don't think the early wrist watches have been faked since they had a collet stem much like the pocket watches.


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice looking watch, not sure if it's a fake but everything looks right too me


----------

